# Tesco Everyday Value cat litter



## tigertabby (Jul 22, 2013)

Is it a clumping or a non clumping litter? Would it be safe for a kitten? Thanks


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't know for sure but they do sell an own-brand 'clumping' version so I'd assume the plain one is non-clumping. 

Is there special litter for kittens? I've never heard of that. Years ago we used regular litter for our kittens and it was ok.


----------



## tigertabby (Jul 22, 2013)

I just want to make sure its non-clumping. Clumping litter is not safe for kittens.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

tescos value is definitely clumping my old girls have it in their outside hooded box as they use it very little and its cheap - its not suitable for kittens as its clumping, its also quite dusty - I dont mind it for the tray outside that only gets occasional use, I wouldnt use it indoors,


----------



## tigertabby (Jul 22, 2013)

wicket said:


> tescos value is definitely clumping my old girls have it in their outside hooded box as they use it very little and its cheap - its not suitable for kittens as its clumping, its also quite dusty - I dont mind it for the tray outside that only gets occasional use, I wouldnt use it indoors,


This is the stuff I have http://i.imgur.com/gUyvG5ol.jpg 
It doesnt say anything about clumping.


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow.  Thanks for putting that straight, wicket.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

The clumping ones normally cost a bit more...sure their cheap one is non-clumping...it should tell you on the bag. From your own point of view, the cheaper ones tend to be a bit more dusty than the others.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Calvine said:


> The clumping ones normally cost a bit more...sure their cheap one is non-clumping...it should tell you on the bag. From your own point of view, the cheaper ones tend to be a bit more dusty than the others.


The tescos every day valiue litter which costs £1.50 for 10 litres is *definitely * clumping - unfortunately it doesnt say on the bag - Its not suitable for kittens apart from being clumpings its also dusty. I only use it for an outside box that gets very occasional use because its so cheap if it gets slighty damp I can throw the whole lot away and start again. I certainly wouldnt want to use it inside.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Clumping litter is not safe for kittens.


This is one of those 'facts' which is being passed on incomplete. Clay/mineral based clumping litters are not a good idea for kittens. When they are very small the do try to eat it and it could cause problems. They eat the non clumping ones too. It's a 'phase' which only lasts a couple of weeks. They are not attracted to eat non-mineral cat litter so there's no reason not to use a clumping one. In general I prefer to use a non mineral cat litter with small kittens. Oko Plus is my favourite as it's soft for little paws and economical.


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Clumping litter and kittens - you learn something new everyday!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

All my kittens are brought up on corn based clumping litters - they have never eaten more than a couple of grains and as it is corn based it passes straight through. It's clumping clays and silicates that you need to avoid as these just stay in the kittens tummy. Clumping oko plus etc is fine.


----------



## tigertabby (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks guys.
wicket is this the litter you use? http://i.imgur.com/wZJMZLul.jpg


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

I would check to see what it is made of rather than worry about it being a clumping litter. It is clay based litter that clogs up the digestive system if ingested.

Organic clumping litter made from wheat or corn is more likely to be digested and less likely to cause harm.

Would also avoid anything with perfume of any kind or anything odd added to it.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I used to use tesco value and unless they've changed the formula, it is defintely not clumping. If it is, then the clumping is beyond useless. Odour control was non existent and I used to bin the lot every single day.

One to avoid in my opinion


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

tigertabby said:


> Thanks guys.
> wicket is this the litter you use? http://i.imgur.com/wZJMZLul.jpg


Yes it what I have for outside tray, def wouldnt use it for kittens, its mineral/clay based does clump and is dusty.


----------

